# "Guess this Mix" too!



## KKWinAL (Sep 16, 2011)

We rescued the dog pictured below. Her name is Marshie and her and her brother were thrown out by someone who didn't want them when they were about 5 weeks old. They were advertised by the rescue organization as a Spitz (aka American Eskimo Dog). I signed up at eskieforums but most of the responses indicated that she is an Eskie mix, or some sort of terrier. She is all white, with a curled tail, and a soft fluffy coat (short fine hair). At 13 weeks old, she is about 7 pounds and is tall as my 3 adult Yorkies. So, would any of you care to take a shot at guessing her mix?









Marshie at 10 weeks old









Marshie at 13 weeks old









Marshie's brother (about 7 weeks old here)


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

before I even read your comments the first thing I thought was "American Eskimo mix" judging by her picture at 7 weeks I'm thinking she will get a medium length fluffy coat of hair on her as an adult. puppies are often "naked" between 3 and 10 months as they are loosing their baby fur and starting to grow their adult coats. I also think maybe terrier in there, maybe chihuahua mix?


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Yes, I see chi.


----------



## KKWinAL (Sep 16, 2011)

You really think chihuahua mixed even though she's already the size of one at 13 weeks old? My wife's grandmother has 2 chihuahuas and she's already taller than they are. Would that even be possible assuming that one of the parents was an American Eskimo Dog that could be 30 pounds? On the other hand, my vet seemed to think she could be an Eskie/Pom mix, so I guess it is possible. The only thought that come to mind would be JRT mixed in...but she is almost completely white, except for the tip of one ear and a barely visible spot on her back, both of which are a biscuit color (which is not uncommon for an Eskie). The other indicator that she's mixed is her hair is short. Most Eskie puppies that I found on the internet at her age are really fluffy. I'm guessing that she'll probably be about 30 pounds or so when she's fully grown. I guess time will tell in about a year or so when she has reached her maximum height.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, eskie mix for sure...not certain about what else is in there...she seems a bit big for a chi and if she were mixed with a pom she'd be way fluffier. She's cute though!


----------



## synrgy501 (Sep 19, 2011)

I see chi in her head. I wouldn't worry too much about the size, even if she has a little chi in her it may not be enough to affect her size all that much.


----------



## Ms. HoundDog (Sep 20, 2011)

I see an Eskie-Chi with possibly a bit of Australian Shepherd ^_^


----------

